# GPS in Mexico



## General Equilibrium (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey all, I know this post probably belongs in some other place but I'll post it here since I guess you guys would be of greater help (I hope). 

First off, I have never owned or used a GPS and I'm a bit unaware of it's actual capabilities and if it suits my needs. I plan to ride around Mexico (most of the country) and would love to have a GPS to take care of all my data needs. However I'm not sure if it can handle some of the stuff I would also like to do such as riding some hidden, remote, unkown place and being able to track my route and then follow it back out the way I got in. 

How about if I ride the trails around Creel in Chihuahua (Sierra Madre) one day and say the next day I want to ride them again; will the info from the previous day be stored on my GPS (of course using some memory card, SD, XD, etc of about say 1gb)?

Say I ride Ajusco and get lost, how useful will a GPS be to help me find my way back or some more remote place like selva Lacandona?

Last but not least, how many of you guys own one? Which model? How good is your reception? Where did u purcahse it (USA or Mexico)? What is the main use u give to it?

Thanks in advance for any answers. I'm usually familiar with tech gizmos but I have never given GPS a shot and would love to have on if it will help me with not getting lost in Mexico. I hope to get some great help since I don't want to dish out 300-400 USD for something that won't help me out much more than a regular 30 USD cateye computer will.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi!

I am not mexican or in Mexico, but I might help 

for the tasks that you want, tracing a route and following it afterwards, almost any GPS will do it... I personally prefer Garmin models and use a GPSMap 60CSx on my camelbak on bike rides...reception on the Sirf chip is awesome (also available iin the 76 series, Edge and the latest Forerunner models).

I currently ride under forest cover with no reception problems... the 60CSx and other x-series garmin GPSs can use a Transflash/MicroSd card for extra memory, so capacity is not a concern.

The only thing you would need to find out is if there are any Topo maps for Mexico available...although this is not necessary for following your own tracks...it makes navigation a lot easier (for obvious reasons).

and about buying..I got mine from the US, because the german dealer was asking for too much money locally..


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

To find all kind of maps and GPS stuff in México you can go to www.bicimapas.com.mx :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Gambox said:


> To find all kind of maps and GPS stuff in México you can go to www.bicimapas.com.mx :thumbsup:


that site looks cool..and lots of info :thumbsup:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

I use a Garmin Edge 305 and although it wasn't designed with navigation in mind, you can store tracks and waypoints so if you get lost all you have to do is follow them back. 

The problem with GPS for navigation is that if you don't have a topo map to recognize the terrain, you could be a few miles from your car, but with a big ravine in the way. The GPS device will only show you the way to it.

I think any GPS device that can store waypoints and tracks is all you need. Its cool if you can download them to your computer and look at them in Google Earth :thumbsup: Like I said before, its cool if you also use a topo map.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*GPS & MTB in México.*

[ The info site is www.bicimapas .com , the man is Alberto Najera , he knows all you need about gps, maps , equipment, related to mtb in México.

the last biker


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Pfffft. GPS is for girls

Leaving a string behind you is for machos :yesnod:


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Pfffft. GPS is for girls
> 
> Leaving a string behind you is for machos :yesnod:


I just throw my empty beer cans on the trail to find my way back.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I just throw my empty beer cans on the trail to find my way back.


Yeah... Aluminum is the most abundant metallic element in the the Earth (save of iron), so those tree-huggers should not bother you with words like "polution" and the classic "you're killing our environment". A can or 15 on the trail will not hurt, and they can be used as shims may the need arises (don't laugh, a beer-can shim took me home when I busted a crank square taper, ages ago when the earth was still warm and we used to be faster due to the velociraptors and sabertooths chasing us on our bikes).

Needless to say and pardon for the Fo'ism... GPS's are ghey. Real men find their way peeing on trees (after drinking the beers) and following your marked territory.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

The most fun thing about mtb in Mexico is running out of trail, getting lost and carrying your bike for 1 1/2 km on your back.

With a GPS you miss all that fun.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> ....getting lost and carrying your bike for 1 1/2 km on your back...


... uphill...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp said:


> ... uphill...


... in mud...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> ... in mud...


Mexico's most unknown sport... Off-Road Duathlon... :thumbsup:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tigerdog said:


> The most fun thing about mtb in Mexico is running out of trail, getting lost and carrying your bike for 1 1/2 km on your back.
> 
> With a GPS you miss all that fun.


That's why I only ride on bike paths! I hate it when my bike gets dirty or having nowhere to have a beer after a grueling 2km ride!! I have all the hotdog stands marked on my GPS so I don't get lost in Chapultepec :thumbsup:

Also, why would anyone ever want to ride in the mountain? There is noone there that I can pose to or show off buff legs.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> That's why I only ride on bike paths! I hate it when my bike gets dirty or having nowhere to have a beer after a grueling 2km ride!! I have all the hotdog stands marked on my GPS so I don't get lost in Chapultepec :thumbsup:
> 
> Also, why would anyone ever want to ride in the mountain? There is noone there that I can pose to or show off buff legs.


Yup. Thats why the ciclopista is the shizz. If you feel like riding some technical terrain, go to the part of the ciclopista that is near the ajusco. You will have a hard time bunnyhopping over the chickens and dodging the burglars


----------



## General Equilibrium (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks crisillo, madaleno, Gambox and last biker for the info, good stuff. 

Now that u mention getting lost Tigerdog, I once got lost in a mountain in Sonora near the US border and I ended up in a marihuana plantation. Needless to say I got out of there as soon as I could and somehow found my way to a friend' s ranch nearby but that was only becasue I sort of know my way around there.

I once ended up in a huuuuuge copper mine that belongs to Grupo Mexico in Sonora I've never found the way back in tho. This was back in 2002 during the winter it was a pretty amazing sight since everything had snow on it. 

I also ended up on the Arizona - Sonora border where no fence is in place. I was riding in AZ and all of a sudden I ended up in a ranch where all the cars had mexican plates and only then did I realize I had crossed the border.

I've been lost many many maaaany times all around Mexico but those were the ones that had some little extra fun in them (except the marihuana one, I was scared as hell that time) the rest of them had hours and hours of frustation and name calling to myself.

Well I guess GPS devices are "ghey" and for girls as u guys put it. Some people around here are big machos from what I read and riding from Navojoa to San Luis Rio Colorado (in Sonora) during the summer is child's play. Probably u don't even need water in the 40+ celsius heat, some of you guys could probably run out of water in the middle of the desert and survive for 10 days straight until u found ur way, without a GPS, to the nearest oxxo and even then u would only buy a small water since u don't need much more beacuse, of course, u are big machos.

I'd rather be a girl with a GPS when riding most of the year around Baja Cal, Sonora, Chihuahua, Nuevo Leon, Sinaloa, Oaxaca, Chiapas, DF, Edo de Mex, Hidalgo, Arizona, Colorado, Cali, New Mex and Washington than a big macho riding only around DF on a weekly basis. But u know that is just me.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

General Equilibrium said:


> I'd rather be a girl with a GPS when riding most of the year around Baja Cal, Sonora, Chihuahua, Nuevo Leon, Sinaloa, Oaxaca, Chiapas, DF, Edo de Mex, Hidalgo, Arizona, Colorado, Cali, New Mex and Washington than a big macho riding only around DF on a weekly basis. But u know that is just me.


You didn't get the joke... GPS's are a good thing.

We were only joking. :thumbsup:

Once I found a helicopter landing spot right crossing a dumpster near my hometown and a clandestine airfield. These are the times when I would have liked to have a GPS...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

General Equilibrium said:


> Thanks crisillo, madaleno, Gambox and last biker for the info, good stuff.
> 
> Now that u mention getting lost Tigerdog, I once got lost in a mountain in Sonora near the US border and I ended up in a marihuana plantation. Needless to say I got out of there as soon as I could and somehow found my way to a friend' s ranch nearby but that was only becasue I sort of know my way around there.
> 
> ...


I promise not to joke again...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Eso les pasa por maricas


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

General Equilibrium said:


> Now that u mention getting lost Tigerdog, I once got lost in a mountain in Sonora near the US border and I ended up in a marihuana plantation.


I imagine you took a "sample" for analysis purposes  

Nevermind Warp, and 545, we all give each other a hard time but the truth is they hardly ride at all, they just hang out in these forums all day


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> I imagine you took a "sample" for analysis purposes
> 
> Nevermind Warp, and 545, we all give each other a hard time but the truth is they hardly ride at all, they just hang out in these forums all day


Yup. Heres a pic of me:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Here's a pic of Madaleno (right) and Crisillo (left)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Heres another pic of Mada


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Here's a pic of Madaleno (right) and Crisillo (left)


Tacu.. laying on the train tracks is dangerous.. the train might run you over


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

crisillo said:


> Tacu.. laying on the train tracks is dangerous.. the train might run you over


Give Tacu a break Crisillo, you know he has a hard time adapting... (puberty hasn't been kind to him) Its a good thing 545 lets him hang around...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> Give Tacu a break Crisillo, you know he has a hard time adapting... (puberty hasn't been kind to him) Its a good thing 545 lets him hang around...


You jokes are becoming sooooooo old and predictable young Mada...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

come on tacubaya and mada, solve this conflict with a fight. We want BLOOD :yesnod:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll pwn him


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Double post----- again ---- fvking mtbr


----------



## General Equilibrium (Nov 20, 2005)

Dear forum members I'm sorry if I didn't joke with u guys, actually I was being sarcastic in most of my last post, I mean nobody can do the ride I mentioned.

I know sarcasm is usual around here but let me explain a bit why I hate people calling names at each other and being "violent" against others right now. 

Those who watch the news know what happened in a town called Cananea in Sonora this week. A heavily armed convoy entered town and kidnapped people and killed some policemen and then ran away to a nearby town in the mountains. Now a couple of hours ago we were informed that a new convoy is headed this way killing everything in it's path with arms used in the IRAK war. 

I live in DF most of the time since I go to college and work there but decided to come to Cananea for the summer. I drove all the way from DF and arrived here last night and found out what was happening and now there is a balacera going on in a nearby road. Things are ugly and scary here. I wish u all the best and hope that things soften around here beacuse I have enough stress being in Cananea right now.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

General Equilibrium said:


> Dear forum members I'm sorry if I didn't joke with u guys, actually I was being sarcastic in most of my last post, I mean nobody can do the ride I mentioned.
> 
> I know sarcasm is usual around here but let me explain a bit why I hate people calling names at each other and being "violent" against others right now.
> 
> ...


No prob... Internet is so unidimensional... You can't actually know what's going sometimes.

Anyway... take good care. May you be safe through all this. I've been at the border (Reynosa, Matamoros) and while it hasn't been nearly as dangerous, I know it's stressing to say the least.

Happy Trails!! :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

holy [email protected] I hope you are safe, man!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Holy [email protected]!! You should grab your car and haul a$$ back in to the DF!!!!


----------

